# Pourquoi je n'arrive pas à me faire au clavier à la Macbook?



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

En cette heure tardive, qui justifie bien un passage au bar, j'aimerai vous faire part de l'une de mes plus grandes peurs... En effet je me suis séparé récemment de mon iBook G4 (belle machine), et en attendant la livraison de mon Macbook Pro, je scouat un Macbook, bref peu importe. Le problème cher macuser, c'est que je n'arrive vraiment pas à taper au clavier, je loupe beaucoup de touche, elles sont trop éloignées !!!

Je vous en supplie, aidez moi !!

Je suis sure que vous avez un solution dans vos cartons, des exercices, y a-t'il des cours du soir ?


----------



## nicolasf (18 Octobre 2008)

Oh, ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude. J'ai longtemps utilisé un iBook avant un Macbook, et je trouve le clavier de ce dernier bien meilleur même s'il a fallu, au départ, s'habituer.

En même temps, c'est toujours comme ça quand on change de clavier, non ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (18 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être parce que tu n'as jamais eu de minitel.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Octobre 2008)

Si, de loin, le clavier des Macs ressemble à ceux des minitels, la frappe n'a rien à voir du tout donc je trouve que la comparaison s'arrête pour ainsi dire rapidement...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

> Peut-être parce que tu n'as jamais eu de minitel.



hé si, malheureusement, mais c'est vrai que photoshop 0.4 sur Minitel OS était pas top 



> Si, de loin, le clavier des Macs ressemble à ceux des minitels, la frappe n'a rien à voir du tout donc je trouve que la comparaison s'arrête pour ainsi dire rapidement...



attend, heureusement !



> En même temps, c'est toujours comme ça quand on change de clavier, non ?



en effet mais le passage d'un clavier de fixe à celui d'un iBook était plus que simple, là il faut vraiment taper plus loin qu'avant !


----------



## nicolasf (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu seras déstabilisé au début, pas de doute, mais ça ne durera pas à mon avis. J'ai du mal désormais à taper sur des claviers plus "normaux" par exemple, tant les claviers macs actuels (y compris ceux vendus séparément) sont confortables et pratiques. Des touches séparées, c'est finalement autant d'erreur en moins et on tape plus facilement sans regarder le clavier, je trouve...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Le problème cher macuser, c'est que je n'arrive vraiment pas à taper au clavier, je loupe beaucoup de touche, elles sont trop éloignées !!!




achète des moufles.

.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2008)

ortant, 'esrt facile de taêrr sur le clavoer du macbook, moi je ne fais pratiquemzent aucune faute.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Et si vous vous sortiez simplement les pouces du fion?....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Quelle délicatesse 

Si je n'avais pas lu "Colomba" et si je n'avais pas des Corses dans la famille, quelle idée aurais-je de l'île de Beauté 

Sinon, je trouve que je tape moins vite qu'avec mon vieux PC portable, mais avec moins de fautes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Si je n'avais pas lu "Colomba" et si je n'avais pas des Corses dans la famille, quelle idée aurais-je de l'île de Beauté



On s'en cague... Tu es à peine une Corse du continent et on n'en fait que bien peu de cas de vos opinions....


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'en cague... Tu es à peine une Corse du continent et on n'en fait que bien peu de cas de vos opinions....



Oui mais MarieStockholm elle est super bonne !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Oui mais MarieStockholm elle est super bonne !!!



Vanité des vanités, quand on sait ce qu'elles peuvent devenir!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Sans compter que je n'ai pas de sang corse dans les veines, vu qu'il s'agit de cousins .

@ Patoch : et tu sauras que moi, je suis parfaite  !

@ BenK : enfin c'est pas comme si on avait passé une nuit ensemble non plus


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vanité des vanités, quand on sait ce qu'elles peuvent devenir!



Tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier ???

flo...  



edit pour MS : une après-midi c'est pareil....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Sans compter que je n'ai pas de sang corse dans les veines, vu qu'il s'agit de cousins .



On continue à s'en caguer velu!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Mais va bouffer ta farine de châtaigne, ton saucisson et tes fromages qui puent, et laisse-moi papoter comme je veux ! 

BenK : oui, tu ronfles probablement autant...


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Mais va bouffer ta farine de châtaigne, ton saucisson et tes fromages qui puent, et laisse-moi papoter comme je veux !
> 
> BenK : oui, tu ronfles probablement autant...




Les cocos aux saucisses, faut suivre... 


Et je ne ronfle pas, je respire fort !!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Respirer fort est encore pire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Mais va bouffer ta farine de châtaigne, ton saucisson et tes fromages qui puent...


Propos racistes que tu n'oserais même pas avoir avec un arabe, un juif ou un noir, tellement tu es politiquement correcte et timorée...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Les arabes, les juifs, et les noirs ne mangent pas de fromage qui pue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Les arabes, les juifs, et les noirs ne mangent pas de fromage qui pue.



De mieux en mieux... Dis nous quoi, alors....
Mais réduire les Corses à des bouffeurs de châtaignes de saucisson et de fromages puants, ça te va?...


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... Dis nous quoi, alors....



Ils mangent des corses, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Le truc, c'est que je vois mal quelqu'un qui n'a pas été exposé à ces fromages depuis sa naissance en consommer de manière volontaire .

Donc les arabes, les juifs et les noirs nés en Corse (donc des Corses ) en dégustent probablement. Mais pour ceux qui sont nés ailleurs (comme les Chtits et les Bretons, par exemple), ces fromages restent une légende terrifiante.

edit : merci Patoch', maintenant je fais sensation dans la cage du gogo :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

C'est évacuer un peu rapidement tes posts précédents par une pirouette un peu balourde...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Faudrait voir qui est balourd ici 

Réponse : tout le monde


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est évacuer un peu rapidement tes posts précédents par une pirouette un peu balourde...



Tu viens de découvrir la pirouette auvergnate


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> edit : merci Patoch', maintenant je fais sensation dans la cage du gogo :love:



Manquerait plus que tu ne mesures l'opinion que je peux avoir de toi uniquement à une question de couleur purement virtuelle et anodine...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Wéééééééééééééééééé !!!

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NcIXw6u-65U&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NcIXw6u-65U&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

edit : pour les étrangers, voici la bourrée auvergnate


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faudrait voir qui est balourd ici
> 
> Réponse : tout le monde



Consensualité proprement gerbante... :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi, au moins, je m'assume, monsieur :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Moi, au moins, je m'assume, monsieur :rateau:



Idem et tu n'as pas idée comment... :sleep:


----------



## giga64 (18 Octobre 2008)

Ouais, allez, encore quelques posts et on conviendra tous que le clavier du Macbook est trop facile à utiliser


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Ouais, allez, encore quelques posts et on conviendra tous que le clavier du Macbook est trop facile à utiliser



Putain mais virez moi ce flooder !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Ouais, allez, encore quelques posts et on conviendra tous que le clavier du Macbook est trop facile à utiliser



Voilà... De toute façon personne n'a encore dit comment que ça le passionne qu'un pékin lambda n'arrive pas à se faire à son nouveau clavier parce qu'il a les doigts de Mimi Matty...  :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu t'y jettes pour lui dire ?


----------



## giga64 (18 Octobre 2008)

Patoch a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... De toute façon personne n'a encore dit comment que ça le passionne qu'un pékin lambda n'arrive pas à se faire à son nouveau clavier parce qu'il a les doigts de Mimi Matty...



T'as pas un troupeau de Range Rover à surveiller toi ?

Et hop Cliché force 12


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> T'as pas un troupeau de Range Rover à surveiller toi ?
> 
> Et hop Cliché force 12



Si quelqu'un a compris : MP...

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> T'as pas un troupeau de Range Rover à surveiller toi ?
> 
> Et hop Cliché force 12


:sleep: Trop violent...


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2008)

Poil aux dents.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2008)

Mon pauvre pat, je suis de tout c&#339;ur avec toi.
:sleep:


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux dents.



Bon, moi je me désabonne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon pauvre pat, je suis de tout cur avec toi.
> :sleep:


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
Ah... Toi aussi?...


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Bon, moi je me désabonne...


Du Minibar ?!...


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que je vois mal quelqu'un qui n'a pas été exposé à ces fromages depuis sa naissance en consommer de manière volontaire .
> 
> Donc les arabes, les juifs et les noirs nés en Corse (donc des Corses ) en dégustent probablement. Mais pour ceux qui sont nés ailleurs (comme les Chtits et les Bretons, par exemple), ces fromages restent une légende terrifiante.



Balivernes, lieu-communs !
Sache que certains Bretons (ou autre(s), peu importe) sont prêts à tout, même à tremper leur tartine de claquos (normand) dans leur chocolat (africain, le cacao) chaud. Et jamais, non non, ils ne seront effrayés par une nouvelle expérience culinaire. Même en Corse. Surtout en Corse, je dirais.

Au final, je crains qu'il n'y ait que toi de _terrifiée_ dans tout ça. T'en deviens terrifiante.


Allez, hop, j'm'en vais essayer une bière trappiste (belge)* jamais goûtée encore, et j'ai pas peur, même si elle cogne à 12 degrés et qu'elle est brassée dans la grisâtre campagne des flandres.

Fin bon, moi ce que j'en dis hein.



*Edith : la *Rochefort* qu'elle s'appelle. Parait que c'est une des seules avec la Chimay et la Duvel, à être encore brassée à l'ancienne par de pieux moines fort dévoués.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Bon, moi je me désabonne...




Attention au syndrome de sevrage !


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2008)

Poil à l'&#339;sophage.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Moi, au moins, je m'assume, monsieur :rateau:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Idem et tu n'as pas idée comment... :sleep:



Comme ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme ça?



Nice-Ajaccio, c'est 35 mn en avion... Amène tes draps, Ducon...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nice-Ajaccio, c'est 35 mn en avion... Amène tes draps, Ducon...


Je ne tiens pas a avoir un cancer du fion (c'est marqué sur les paquets de lubrifiants: l'enculade tue).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> (c'est marqué sur les paquets de lubrifiants: l'enculade tue).




  

Et sinon, tu fumes?...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être fume-t-il même la pipe, qui sait


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et sinon, tu fumes?...


j'ai jamais regardé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Peut-être fume-t-il même la pipe, qui sait



Et après ça veut parler de distinction...   
Ne change rien, Darling, tu es parfaite :love:


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Peut-être fume-t-il même la pipe, qui sait



Non, mais il adore sucer des fromages corses par contre...


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Non, mais il adore sucer des bites par contre...



Tiens, c'est même pas une contrepèterie.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Non, mais il adore sucer des fromages corses par contre..


Toi t'as des tendances suicidaires nan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens, c'est même pas une contrepèterie.



Ben non... Bucer des sites ça veut rien dire... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tiens, c'est même pas une contrepèterie.



il doit avoir un problème avec son clavier.

.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toi t'as des tendances suicidaires nan?


Mais c'est ce que je viens de lui dire dans le minichat, ma pauv' dame!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Non, mais il adore sucer des bites par contre...



Tu es vulgaire, BenK.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben non... Bucer des sites ça veut rien dire... :mouais:



Non, mais c'est moins salace.


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

Mon clavier a vraiment un problème...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu es vulgaire, BenK.



Mais c'est ce qu'on arrête pas de lui répeter ma pauv' demoiselle! Mais il est pire qu'une bête, le bougre!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

C'est le démon de midi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est le démon de midi ?


Un vrai faune qui pue le bouc à plein nez, un satyre mal dégrossi encore englué dans l'animalité la plus crasseuse... mais bon... C'est not' Ben à nous qu'on a... :love:


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2008)

Il apprend la luxure.
mais y' a encore des ratés.


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un vrai faune qui pue le bouc à plein nez, un satyre mal dégrossi encore englué dans l'animalité la plus crasseuse... mais bon... C'est not' Ben à nous qu'on a... :love:



*Je t'aime ! ! ! * :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> *Je t'aime ! ! ! * :love: :love:


Oui... Certes... Mais il faut pas baver sur les habits! Allez, va... Moi aussi je ne te hais point! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

Intéressant... 

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de le faire se laver ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Intéressant...
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de le faire se laver ?



Pfffffff... A grand peine, ma petite demoiselle, à grand peine... C'est qu'il est revêche et retors face au baquet, le bestiau...


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Intéressant...
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de le faire se laver ?



Se laver, quelle drôle d'idée pour une auvergnate...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Octobre 2008)

Moi, je me douche tous les jours, monsieur ! Je vous rappelle que nous aussi nous avons l'eau courante chaude et froide ainsi que le tout-à-l'égout et l'ADSL  !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Moi, je me touche tous les jours, monsieur !


C'est bien légitime, ma petite Marie ; et loin de nous l'idée de t'en blâmer... Ce n'est pas sale.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Octobre 2008)

OBSÉDÉ !!!   

Allez, je vais dormir dans mon nid douillet :love:.

Bonne nuit aux Corses, aux biologistes, aux réas, et à tous les autres


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Non, ton corps n'est pas sale.


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2008)

Et au moins on peut (ren)verser ce qu'on veut dessus. Après ça marche encore. Voire mieux :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Se laver, quelle drôle d'idée pour une auvergnate...



T'es pas encore partis ? Tu serais pas un peut Estomakais toi ?


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2008)

y déconne le minibar ?


----------

